
Strange “paint disease” is putting Georgia O’Keeffe paintings at risk - sohkamyung
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/02/scientists-develop-new-tool-to-study-acne-in-georgia-okeefe-paintings/
======
celias
Sateen Dura-Luxe -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabo_Karabekian](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabo_Karabekian)

